
Phantom Js (Amazing library for web scraping) - swamiyeswanth
https://advencode.wordpress.com/2015/04/06/phantom-js-amazing-library-for-web-scraping/
======
samsk
Well, one can use headless browser or simply fetch json file(s) directly (the
one that is used as source for dynamic menu). The second way, uses a 'bit'
less resources that can be used for scrapping itself and not for page
rendering ;) But yes, in few cases it might be maybe worth it...

~~~
xlm1717
PhantomJS is a headless browser. It's still running webkit, but it loads pages
just like a regular browser and allows you to run custom JS scripts on pages,
making it useful for QA and TDD.

The only snag I've hit with PhantomJS is it starts to get buggy if you run it
using a long-running script and intend to open several tabs often.

